# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Black Pastel Butter!

## coldbloodaddict

I produced 1.1 Black Pastel Butters out of a 9 eggs clutch...I also produced 3 Black Pastels and 2 Butters in the clutch...

----------

_Beardedragon_ (12-18-2008),Bristen (01-20-2009),dr del (12-12-2008),_FL0OD_ (12-12-2008),grunt_11b (12-13-2008),_hoax_ (12-13-2008),_Jsh_ (01-20-2009),_Jyson_ (12-18-2008),_MPenn_ (12-13-2008),_munding_ (12-15-2008),nelson77321 (12-24-2008),_NickMyers03_ (12-18-2008),_Oxylepy_ (01-27-2009),_patb201985_ (01-18-2009),patm1313 (12-20-2008),peregrine (12-13-2008),_Peter Williams_ (01-19-2009),_Sarin_ (01-25-2010),_Wild Bill_ (12-15-2008)

----------


## Drew87

Very Very cool amazing looking snake!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Very Very cool amazing looking snake!!!


Thanks Drew!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very beautiful!

----------


## tweets_4611

Nice! That is a great combo!

----------


## Lucas339

thats a great looking snake!!  i love it!

----------


## FL0OD

WiCKED!!!  :Sweeet:

----------


## juddb

"UH UH UH ULTRA COMBO" Killer instinct voice....... :Weirdface:

----------


## Muze

Great looking snakes!  I love Black Pastels.  & this combo is awesome.

----------


## JasonG

thats a nice combo!!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

Wow..  thats gorgeous.  Its a muted black pastel, very neat looking.  I like the shot of all three, you can see how different they all are.  congrats

----------


## Jerhart

wow I really like that!  It has a nice soft creamy chocolatey color to it.  I wonder what the super form of that would look like!  :Surprised: 


Very nice!  :Good Job:

----------


## jkobylka

congrats that is a beautiful combo!

Justin

----------


## scales owner

Those things are SICK!!!!!

----------


## MDB

very nice I want one I mean them all lol

----------


## dr del

Very nice indeed!!  :Long tongue: 


Do you have any feelings about what the double super will look like?


dr del

----------


## Slim

That Black Butter is very nice....how much?

----------


## Bill Buchman

Very nice Jon. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   I'm interested whether it will increase in contrast as it ages.  Elegant morph for sure.  :Good Job:

----------


## TheVipersHouse

nice looking combo , kinda reminds ya of a  Cinnamon Hypo cross

----------


## Melicious

They're definitely a beautiful morph.  If I had the cash, I'd love to get my grubby fingers on one of those.

----------


## cinderbird

> wow I really like that! I wonder what the super form of that would look like! 
> 
> 
> Very nice!


i am wondering the exact same thing!

great looking animal!

----------


## rmune0750

amazingggg!  :Surprised:

----------


## MPenn

Congrats Jon! That is one killer combo!

----------


## Markus Heinsohn

Beautiful animals! Congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## hoax

WoW!!!

That really surprised me when I saw it. That is a super clean looking animal I especially like the back of and how clean the little alien heads (if that is the right word) are.

----------


## grunt_11b

This is my fav combo!! Nice pics of a killer snake..


Alan

----------


## Brock Wagner

Congrats Jon those Butters look great!

Brock

----------


## butters!

nice drippy pattern,tasty cocoa color.i like it!

----------


## keepzrollin

those are some nice looking snakes you got there  :Snake:

----------


## muddoc

Congrats Jon.  That is an amazing looking animal.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

And when will you be shipping this lovely snake to my house?  :Razz:  j/k. Great looking snake!

----------


## Patrick Long

I dig it!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Thanks  Everybody!!!

Not sure what the Super would look like...It will be interesting to see one.

Here is a pic of the female...She is much darker than the male.

----------

Bristen (01-20-2009)

----------


## Serpents_Den

Nice looking combo, that you can work into a your hypo damn that sounds nice...

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Nice looking combo, that you can work into a your hypo damn that sounds nice...


Thank You Steve!

Black Butter Hypo will be real HOT!!!

----------


## Jyson

Very Cool!!!! It kinda looks like cinny but 1000Xs cooler. The pewter version of that is going to be Hot, hot, HAWT!!!!!

----------


## Lucas339

i can't get over these black pastel crosses!  they are amazing!

----------


## NickMyers03

Nice and clean Jon! those are going to be a must have for my collection one day

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Very Cool!!!! It kinda looks like cinny but 1000Xs cooler. The pewter version of that is going to be Hot, hot, HAWT!!!!!


Thanks! I think there is a Pastel Cinny Lesser...




> i can't get over these black pastel crosses!  they are amazing!


Thanks...You can't go wrong with Black Pastel Combos!




> Nice and clean Jon! those are going to be a must have for my collection one day


Thanks Nick!

----------


## jsschrei

Awesome! I'd love to see how they mature. Thanks for sharing!
Cheers

----------


## Mischke

Those are GORGEOUS snakes!!!!!!!!!

What are the bass morphs?

----------


## tmartin2347

:Surprised: 


Soooooooo hot!

----------


## Crusader71

A nice combo there

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Awesome! I'd love to see how they mature. Thanks for sharing!
> Cheers


Thanks and You're Welcome!

Brian Sharp's Black Platinum has gotten very Yellow over the past year...Hope these do the same.




> Those are GORGEOUS snakes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What are the bass morphs?


Thanks!

They were produced by breeding a Black Pastel to a Butter...






> Soooooooo hot!


Thanks!




> A nice combo there


Thank You!

----------


## wax32

Wow those guys are SICK!

----------


## PastelDreamMorphs

:Surprised: WOW Jon that thing is SMOKING.It looks so buttery and smooth.
That is one AMAZING looking cross Jon congrats :Good Job: 

I can't wait to see pics as it ages.

----------


## joshn6805

Stunning!! i want one.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Wow those guys are SICK!





> WOW Jon that thing is SMOKING.It looks so buttery and smooth.
> That is one AMAZING looking cross Jon congrats
> 
> I can't wait to see pics as it ages.





> Stunning!! i want one.


Thanks for the compliments!!!

I will definitely post some pics as they get bigger.

----------


## patb201985

stunning ! love the color !

----------


## Bristen

very nice combo, I love it too!! Please post more pictures as they mature  :Smile: 

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------


## Holbeird

Killer snakes

----------


## alohareptiles

Beautiful snakes...What did you mix to create those beauties?

----------


## Oxylepy

Awwwww I want a butter sooooo bad lol. The BPB is gorgeous, though.

----------


## Bundu Boy

> Thanks for the compliments!!!
> 
> I will definitely post some pics as they get bigger.


Let's see em then  :Good Job:

----------


## angllady2

Ok, so add another morph to the list I have to have eventually!

What an absolutely beautiful animal, one of those combos that don't look real at first.

Gale

----------


## cweimer4

those are sick!!!! i love em!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Let's see em then


Here Ya go...
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=97933




> Ok, so add another morph to the list I have to have eventually!
> 
> What an absolutely beautiful animal, one of those combos that don't look real at first.
> 
> Gale


Thanks!




> those are sick!!!! i love em!


Thank You!

----------

_Bundu Boy_ (01-25-2010)

----------


## jjsnakedude

Man Just wait another year and you could have a clutch of completely black and completely white snakes!

----------

